# Youth hostel recommendations in New York



## Hellsbells (Sep 23, 2008)

I really need some help with this as I'm struggling to find anywhere decent at a reasonable cost. 
I thought I'd found somewhere reasonably priced until I read over 100 reviews completely slating the place, saying what a complete dirty, smelly, bug infested dump it is 
I don't want to stay in a dorm with more than 8 people, and it must be all female. The location is important - must be fairly central - and easy to get to from JFK airport. Budget wise - I'd prefer not to spend more than £18 a night.

Also - does any have any recommendations of somewhere that has cheap -ish private twin rooms - as I'll be spending the second half of the week with my sister.  

Thanks


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.newyorkology.com/index.php

Scroll down and there's something on there about $38 a night deals.

Also try www.staythenight.com for a twin room.


----------



## D (Sep 24, 2008)

18 quid per person or 18 quid total?

Try this place - http://www.thepodhotel.com/ - used to be quite cheap (and not the cleanest).  Has been renovated recently and is now all trendy-like and exploding with French tourists all the time.

No idea about the current rates.


----------



## D (Sep 24, 2008)

their website has rather loud (but pretty good, it must be said) music accompanying it


----------



## simon_rushton (Sep 24, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Also - does any have any recommendations of somewhere that has cheap -ish private twin rooms - as I'll be spending the second half of the week with my sister.



I've stayed at the Vanderbilt YMCA on E. 47th. Don't know what you mean by 'central' but it is fairly central for midtown - just round the corner from the UN, a few blocks from Times Square, Grand Central etc. It's really easy to get to Grand Central from JFK, so it's convenient from that pont of view. Not so good if you want to be downtown, though. 

Twin rooms (bunks, but with shared bathroom) were about $90 last time I looked. It was clean, safe, has a pool and cafe etc. Worth looking into anyway.


----------

